# Was gibts in Irland für Möglichkeiten



## Andreas_S (18. Januar 2001)

Ich selber war noch nie drüben.
Was fängt man dort drüben alles?

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## marca (19. Januar 2001)

Hallo Andreas,
wir waren letztes Jahr in Irland.
Einer meiner schönsten Urlaube überhaupt!
Von Belgien aus für 150 DM nach Dublin (mit 
RYAN-Air) da einen Mietwagen genommen und los.
Wir haben dann  an der Westküste an einem See wild gezeltet. Ist in Irland ja erlaubt.
Haben dann jeden Tag unsere Hechte vom Boot und vom Ufer gefangen.Der beste war über 20 Pfund und 1.06 meter.Man muß ein bißchen bei den Einheimischen ,am besten im Pub,nachfragen, wo was am besten zu fangen ist.
An kleineren Seen haben wir klasse kampfstarke Barsche gefangen und im River Fergus beim Wanderangln die schönsten Bachforellen überhaupt.
Laut Blinkersonderheft"Angeln in Irland" sind auch sehr gut Aale und insbesondere Schleien zu fangen. Steh ich aber nicht so drauf.
Dieses jahr gehts wieder hin! Angeln total!!
Wenn du auf Meerangeln aus bist mußt Du Dich wohl an Meeresanler Jörg aus Schwerin wenden.Der hat einen tollen Reisebericht in Angeln in Europa gesetzt.
Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.
Kannst mich aber auch jederzeit anmailen.
mfG
marca


----------



## Andreas_S (19. Januar 2001)

Danke für die Auskunft marca!
Hechte hört sich sehr interessant an, die machen ja auch mächtig radau und sind sehr lecker...

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## marca (19. Januar 2001)

Die großen Hechte haben wir grundsätzlich zurückgesetzt. Sind ja alles Hechtdamen die mal schön für Nachwuchs sorgen sollen.Haben pro Tag nur soviel Hechte aufs Feuer geknallt wie wir essen wollten. Waren nicht sehr viele.
Barsche waren mindestens genauso lecker.
Das kulinarische Highlight waren aber die kampfstarken Bachforellen.Alle zwischen 40 und 50 cm. Saulecker! Nur in Irish-Butter in der Pfanne.
mfG
marca


----------



## Andreas_S (19. Januar 2001)

Hör lieber auf zu schwärmen...ich hab so schon Hunger und keinen Fisch im Haus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## marca (19. Januar 2001)

Fahr hin und Du weißt warum ich nicht aufhören kann mitm schwärmen.
mfG
marca


----------



## Andreas_S (19. Januar 2001)

würde ich gerne, weiß nur nicht wann, hab glaub für die nächsten 20 jahre norge gebucht





------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## marca (19. Januar 2001)

Wir waren zu Dritt und haben in einer Woche pro Mann unter 500 Märker mit Flug und Mietwagen und Essen ausgegeben.Trinken kam, glaub ich, extra.Weils guiness doch so lecker ist.Und ein Kleeblatt kriegt man umsonst in die Schaumkrone gezaubert.
Wo bekommt man denn so viel geboten für den Preis? Und ein Wöchelchen kann sich doch wohl jeder mal auf und davon stehlen, oder?


----------



## Jan (19. Januar 2001)

hallo Andreas... du kannst vieles in irland machen und fangen ...bin die letzten 12 jahre nach irland zum fischen gefahren...du kannst vom meeresangeln bis zum angeln auf hechte und große barsche auf dem Shannon oder Erne..
oder friedfischangeln...dort gibt es keine grenzen...ich für mich bevorzuge das schleppangeln auf große hechte und browntouts auf dem Lough Derg oder Lough Ree auf dem Shannon


----------



## Andreas_S (19. Januar 2001)

Schleppangeln klingt gut, das mache ich in Norge nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich werde mal über einen Abstecher nach Irland nachdenken, nicht dieses, aber evtl. nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Andreas_S (20. Januar 2001)

Es soll Leute geben, die nie Urlaub machen können, da sie mit ihrem Beruf so verwachsen sind, aber oft sind das Unternehmer.
Klar, ich werd mal schauen, evtl. nächstes Jahr, ein Anreiz für mich ist das schon.

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Januar 2001)

Mach das unbedingt Andreas, Irland ist geil. Und erst das Guinnes im Pub mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## eifelshark (21. Januar 2001)

Hi Leute,hab ein Sonderangebot für Irland endeckt.
Wir haben schon gebucht:Hier das Angebot von Andree`s Angelreisen:	Reiseleistungen:·	Sonderflüge nach Shannon und zurück einschl. 20 Kg. Freigepäck pro Person. 

·	Einen Leihwagen ab Flughafen für die Urlaubsdauer inkl. Vollkasko- und Haftpflichtversicherung (150.- Pf. Selbstbeteiligung) und ohne Kilometerbegrenzung.

·	Miete eines Ferienhauses/-Wohnung für 1 Woche einschl. aller Nebenkosten mit Ausnahme der Strom- und Heizkosten, ausgestattet mit Satelliten-TV  und inklusive Bettwäsche, Handtücher und Endreinigung.

·	Miete eines Angelbootes mit Außenborder.
·	Angelführung am ersten Urlaubstag.
·	Ausführliche Informationsbroschüre.
·	Private Lachslizenz im Lareen-Park bei Bundoran.

·	Reisezeitraum:  01.12.2000 bis 31.03.2001	Personen		Leihwagen		Preis pro Person	6 Pers.		2 Opel-Corsa		519.-
	5 Pers.		2 Opel-Corsa		558.-
	4 Pers.		Astra-Kombi		598.-
	3 Pers.		Opel-Astra			649.-
	2 Pers.		Opel Corsa			798.-	Buchung bei:	Andree’s Angelreisen / Quellenweg 7 / 65523 Niedernhausen
	Tel.: 06127-8011 / Fax: 06127-767 / 
	E-Mail: irland@andrees-angelreisen.de

------------------
Es grüßt aus der Eifel
>
Webmaster-www.dorschfestival.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Januar 2001)

Andrees Angelreisen sind in Irland auch die besten. Ich war mit der Firma ja auch drüben. Top Organisation, da gibt es keine Klagen.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## marca (22. Januar 2001)

Hey Eifelshark,
kriegst wohl Provision bei Andrees!!Nur´n Scherzchen.
Im Ernst, hört sich ja ganz gut an.
Aber wenn Du Dir Deine Reise selbst zusammen-
stellst kommste noch billiger weg und bist völlig unabhängig.
Mit ryan-air kann man superbillig nach Irland fliegen, von hier aus Mietwagen und Cottage übers Netz buchen und vor Ort gibts immer gute Guides.
Infos haben wir meistens im Dorfsupermarkt bekommen. Oder halt im Pub beim Guiness.
Und wer drauf steht, kann in Irland auch direkt am Wasser "wild" campen. Ist da ja erlaubt und mit ner guten Marlboro kommt das echte Gefühl von Freiheit und Abenteuer auf.
mfG
Der Irland-Fan
marca


----------



## eifelshark (22. Januar 2001)

Hi marca,
ja schön wäre es würde ich eine ordentliche Provision bekommem. 
Doch mal Spass beiseite, sicher kann man immer irgend etwas billiger bekommen wenn man sich darum kümmert. Doch da das unsere erste Irlandreise wird vertrauen wir uns mal einem Reiseveranstalter an.
Wenns gut läuft man die richtige Kontake knüpft, kann man ja für die nächste Reise
schon alles vor Ort perfekt machen.Trotz allem Danke für deinen Tipp

------------------
Es grüßt aus der Eifel
>
Dorschmaster-www.dorschfestival.de


----------



## marca (22. Januar 2001)

War ja auch nur eine Anregung.Alter Eifehai.
Du wirst so oder so begeistert von Irland und seinen Leuten sein.Kontakte sind da echt kein Problem. Und wenn man da auch noch Sinn für ein leckeres Guiness hat noch weniger.
Also vieeeel Spaß und Petri Heil.
Gute Fänge braucht man echt nicht zu wünschen, die hat man da sowieso.
mfG
marca


----------



## Donaufischer (22. Januar 2001)

hi leute,
infos zum angelurlaub in west und nordwestirland.
 http://www.efhp.de 

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## marca (23. Januar 2001)

Tolle Seite!
Danke Donaufischer.
Meine Info-quelle für den vorjährigen Irlandurlaub war www.shannon-fishery-board.ie
Eine  tolle Seite mit detailierten Infos zu
einzelnen Seen und Flüssen.Sogar Adressen und e-mail-adressen von guides sind da angegeben.
mfG
marca


----------



## Donaufischer (23. Januar 2001)

hallo marka!
danke auch für deine INFO!!!
wirklich eine tolle HP!!!------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 22-01-2001 um 12:42.]


----------



## wolf (21. Februar 2001)

Aale, Leute, Aale... Eigentlich wollten wir ja Schleien fangen, sind uns nur immer die Aale dazwischgeknallt. Grund: Die Iren essen außer Forellen überhaupt keinen Süßwasserfisch und die Briten eckeln sich vor den Biestern. (ich übrigens auch...)


----------



## marca (22. Februar 2001)

Hallo Wolf,
wir sind dieses Jahr wieder im Westen Irlands.
Voriges Jahr waren wir nur auf Barsch, Hecht
und Bachforellen aus und haben auch sehr gut gefangen.
wir hatten aber nur Regen und keine richtige Lust uns auch mal Nachts an den See zu setzten.
Wann und womit habt Ihr eute Aale denn gefangen?
Hätte da dieses Jahr mal Lust drauf!
mfG
marca


----------



## wolf (22. Februar 2001)

@marca
Grob gesagt waren wir in der Shannonregion, kann&acute;s jetzt ohne Karte nicht mehr genau eingrenzen. Wie gesagt, eigentlich wollten wir ja Schleien fangen, doch sobald abends die Sonne unterging - hing da ein Aal dran. Einer? Ach was, das hörte nicht auf... bis wir aufgehört haben, mit Wurm zu fischen, oder Muschel (bester Aalköder) oder Made.
Das Problem ist bloß: ich kann die schleimigen Viecher nicht ausstehen  ;-)
gruß
PS Da fällt mir gerad ein: Kollegen erzählten mir von tollen Fängen im Blackwater River[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von wolf am 22-02-2001 um 13:55.]


----------



## marca (23. Februar 2001)

Danke Wolf,
wir sind ja keine Aalexperten und wollen es einfach mal versuchen.
so wie Du schreibst, ist es ja nicht so schwer.
Wir werden sehen.
mfG
marca


----------



## wolf (23. Februar 2001)

Co. Clare war das genau.


----------



## marca (28. Februar 2001)

Hallo Wolf,
genau in diese Grafschaft geht es bei uns auch dieses Jahr.
In die Nähe von Ennis.
mfG
marca


----------

